# Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter



## COD-Gamer (15. Juni 2010)

*Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

So mein lezter anlauf richtung Wakü hat sich leider im Sand verlaufen
da ich unbedingt ne Elite wollte 
Ich hab mir gedacht mein ganzes system Cpu graka MB evtl ram wenn nötig unter Wasser zu setzen in 1-3 monaten vllt auch sleeven und lackieren aber erst das wichtigste zuerst  die WAKÜ
Monat 1 möcht diese Komponenten holen 
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/8dc2b64ccd41455e7560359e0ccb8581
LT oder Pro? hmm 18 Lüfter wären schon 
Monat 2
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/f753059c50a31d8d52439153ad097d89
was da im korb noch fehlt di MB kühler set 2 hat at leider nich mehr wies aussieht 
vllt auch paar sleeves jenachdem wie viel knete ich da hab 
welche farb kombi fürs gehäuse noch nicht in aussicht aber Blau is auf jeden fall drin 
Hardware
Q6600@3,6ghz(Lükü)
Asus p5q-e
Club 3D 4870x2
NT thermatake 750watt (genaue bezeichnung müsst ich erst menen 40cm venti weg machen )
*EDIT:* Um verbesserungen und Ratschläge bin ich dankbar aber der Radi bleibt!! LT oder Pro da binn ich mir noch nit sicher 

Liebe Grüße de Domenic aka COD-Gamer


----------



## x-coffee (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

hmm mal ne frage zu deinem sys... magst du nicht deinen q6600 vllt gegen einen i5 oder einen i7 austauschen? der ist ja schon relativ betagt 

ansonsten tolle cfg, würd ich nicht anders machen^^
ich würd auf jeden fall den pro mit den 18mm lüftern nehmen.


----------



## COD-Gamer (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

spendest mir i7 system


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/46619752e8f660ebc6e50b27ff4ec710
+
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/58e37d14686ced1839cd36d0ba8632ca


----------



## hydro (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Wenn man sich schon den HK 3 LT kauft wegen ein 1-2K, dann sollte man die 3 Euro an der WLP nicht sparen 
Ansonsten ist King sein Korb top, naja vllt noch nen schönerer AGB mit hübscherer Blende :>


----------



## Domowoi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Yay Q6600 ftw!
BTT: Ja Der Warenkorb von Kin Piranhas ist schon ziemlich perfekt vlt noch Temperatursensoren oder einen Durchflussmesser?


----------



## COD-Gamer (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

der q6600 tuts aber noch


----------



## x-coffee (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ja natürlich, aber vllt solltest du den mal auf lange sicht austauschen.^^
jetzt wäre halt ne gute zeit, weil die c2q preise viel zu hoch sind und der  ist bei oclern relativ beliebt. von dem her bekommst noch gut kohle und der i5-750 z.B. ist ein ganzes stück besser^^

aber gut, wollen wir mal zurück zum eigentlich thema und nicht über dein sys philosophieren


----------



## Chaoswave (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*



x-coffee schrieb:


> und der i5-750 z.B. ist ein ganzes stück besser^^



der lässt sich auch noch super übertakten


----------



## COD-Gamer (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

bin aber kein Geldscheißer


----------



## x-coffee (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

na du brauchst doch auch keiner sein^^

du bekommst für dein mb + prozzi locker 250 eus wenn du die einzeln verkaufst.

nen i5 750 mit mb kostet vllt 350, sind 100 euro aufpreis... da muss man kein geldscheißer sein.


----------



## COD-Gamer (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

komm aber nicht ohne pc aus


----------



## x-coffee (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ach gottchen... suchti du^^


----------



## COD-Gamer (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ja ist aber heut zu tage normal


----------



## Domowoi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Kommt drauf an was man machen möchte NOCH reicht ein übertakteter Q6600 für viele Games. Doch ein Umsteigen ist ziemlich teuer.


----------



## x-coffee (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

nein ist es ja eben nicht... es ist ja nicht so teuer wie viele denken, der i5-750 ist total bezahlbar und sein geld echt wert.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Wir sind hier in der Wasserkühlungssektion und nicht In der "Diese-CPU-ist-aber-viel-besser-Sektion".


----------



## x-coffee (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ich hab schon früher gesagt dass wir wieder zum thema kommen sollen.


----------



## COD-Gamer (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ich spaar erstma 1,5k zusammen für neuen pc dann werd ma weiter sehen wnn ich so weiter mach wie jezt raucht mir demnächst was ab xD
aber zurück zu topic warum kein 9*120 mora?


----------



## x-coffee (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*



COD-Gamer schrieb:


> aber zurück zu topic warum kein 9*120 mora?



ganz einfach... 9 Lüfter = 9 rotornaben = neun hotspots
4 lüfter = 4 rotornaben = 4 hotspots

ausserdem nehmen dir ja die lüfterrahmen auch noch einen teil vom querschnitt weg.
eigentlich sollte die lüftervorkammer des MORAs die hotspots wieder auslgeichen, aber ich schätz das 4 180er lüfter trotzdem mehr fördern als 9 120er, vor allem bei niederigeren drehzahlen... ausserdem ist das ganz obendrein wahrsch. leiser.


----------



## COD-Gamer (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

so dann nomal ne blöde frage y verteiler nach pumpe ja nein guckt ma bildle an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Domowoi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Ich würd es gerad bei wichtigen Komponenten wie CPU und Grafikkarte nicht parallel verschlauchen.


----------



## COD-Gamer (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Ich würd es gerad bei wichtigen Komponenten wie CPU und Grafikkarte nicht parallel verschlauchen.



Warum weshalb begründung wäre schon nett aber ich geh erstmal pennen gute nacht ihr heiligen


----------



## hydro (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Generell bringt parallel glaube mehr Nachteile als Vorteile.
4 180er Lüfter sind einfach günstiger als 9 120er


----------



## x-coffee (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

nee, GENERELL ist parallel besser als in reihe geschaltet. 
in der reihenschaltung bekommt die cpu das kalte wasser, die graka bekommt das aufgeheizte wasser von der cpu, und das noch weiter von der graka aufgeheizte wasser geht dann in die nächste komponente, sodass die komponente die ganz am ende der schaltung ist am schlechtesten gekühlt wird. dadurch das alle komponenten nacheinander kommen addiert sich ausserdem der durchflusswiederstand aller komponenten weshalb man bei einer längeren schaltung schonmal zwei pumpen braucht.
eine parallelschaltung ist was das angeht schonmal deutlich besser, da jede komponente einen eigenen zulauf hat und somit gleichkaltes wasser bekommt. zudem halbiert sich der strömungs wiederstand bei parallelschaltung. aber jetzt kommt das große ABER: wenn ein kühler einen höheren wiederstand hat als eine anderer, so sucht sich das wasser den weg, den es am leichtesten gehen kann, nämlich durch die komponente die weniger wiederstand hat. Bsp: wenn der grakakühler einen doppelt so hohen durchflusswiederstand hat wie der cpu kühler, fließt durch den cpu kühler doppelt so viel wasser wie durch den grakakühler. ergo, die karte wird heiß weil sie zu wenig wasser bekommt. also: untauglich, wenn man unterschiedliche kühler zusammenbindet, bei gleichen kühlen mit dem identischen wiederstand aber unbedingt anzuwenden.

man kann also nicht pauschal sagen dass das eine besser und das andere schlechter ist. die kombinations machts^^
wenn ihr zwei grakas habt, die den gleichen kühler haben, unbedingt parallel schalten. wenn ihr aber den cpukühler mit der graka verbinden wollt, unbedingt in reihe schalten.


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

richtig würde auch nicht verschiedenen kühlkörper oder komponenten parallel schalten, da der wiederstand dann unterschiedlich groß ist und wasser sich immer den einfachsten weg sucht 
daher wird der kühler der nen größeren wiederstand hat, weniger wasser durchlassen und somit schlecht kühlen ... und da man ja mitlerweise standartmässig ca 150 l/h hat, kommt das warme wasser von der graka auch bei einer parallelschaltung sehr sehr schnell bei der cpu an ... daher nur von abzuraten


----------



## x-coffee (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

richtig, du hast es kapiert^^
macht nur sinn wenn man identische kühlblöcke hat, dann sollte man es fast schon zwingend so machen.


----------



## Marquis (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*



x-coffee schrieb:


> nee, GENERELL ist parallel besser als in reihe geschaltet.
> in der reihenschaltung bekommt die cpu das kalte wasser, die graka bekommt das aufgeheizte wasser von der cpu, und das noch weiter von der graka aufgeheizte wasser geht dann in die nächste komponente, sodass die komponente die ganz am ende der schaltung ist am schlechtesten gekühlt wird. dadurch das alle komponenten nacheinander kommen addiert sich ausserdem der durchflusswiederstand aller komponenten weshalb man bei einer längeren schaltung schonmal zwei pumpen braucht.
> eine parallelschaltung ist was das angeht schonmal deutlich besser, da jede komponente einen eigenen zulauf hat und somit gleichkaltes wasser bekommt. zudem halbiert sich der strömungs wiederstand bei parallelschaltung. aber jetzt kommt das große ABER: wenn ein kühler einen höheren wiederstand hat als eine anderer, so sucht sich das wasser den weg, den es am leichtesten gehen kann, nämlich durch die komponente die weniger wiederstand hat. Bsp: wenn der grakakühler einen doppelt so hohen durchflusswiederstand hat wie der cpu kühler, fließt durch den cpu kühler doppelt so viel wasser wie durch den grakakühler. ergo, die karte wird heiß weil sie zu wenig wasser bekommt. also: untauglich, wenn man unterschiedliche kühler zusammenbindet, bei gleichen kühlen mit dem identischen wiederstand aber unbedingt anzuwenden.
> 
> ...



Das Thema können wir streichen, parallele Schaltungen bringen keine nennenswerten Vorteile. 

Das ist jetzt die Xte Diskussion und jedesmal wird wieder angeführt, dass bedingt durch das wärmer werdende Wasser einer seriellen Schaltung Leistungseinbußen entstehen, was in der Praxis aber unerheblich ist da die Wassertemperaturunterschiede innerhalb des Kreislaufes ~1-2°K betragen.
Zwar hat man am Ende etwas mehr Flow, aber einen Vorteil in der Kühlleistung gibt es dadurch nicht.

Ganz zu schweigen von den Praxisproblemen (komplizierte Verschlauchung, immense Probleme bei Verstopfungen).


----------



## x-coffee (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*



Marquis schrieb:


> ...was in der Praxis aber unerheblich ist da die Wassertemperaturunterschiede innerhalb des Kreislaufes ~1-2°K betragen.
> Zwar hat man am Ende etwas mehr Flow, aber einen Vorteil in der Kühlleistung gibt es dadurch nicht.



und das sind nicht nenneswerte vorteile? wir müssen das nicht nochmal durchkauen, aber ich bleibe bei der meinung dass in einem sehr großen sys eine teilweise parallelschaltung durchaus vorteile bringt. man nehme den extremfall 4-way sli, also 4x grakakühler. da bringt es sicherlich etwas, die karten parallel zu schalten. wenn du dir nen sli-link für mehrere heatkiller kaufst sind deine karten auch parallel geschalten, und das ist ab werk so. die leute von wc werden sich wohl was dabei gedacht haben.

für 1-2k wechseln manche leute den kühler.

wobei es natürlich schon stimmt, für den ottonormalverbraucher ist eine wakü in serie völlig ausreichend.
also, wenn du mehrere grakas hast... kauf dir einfach einen dual- oder tripple-link. und wenn du nur eine hast dann schalt dein zeug in serie und gut ist.


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

so ist, es das einzigste wo es sinn macht, ist wie ich schon sagte bei graikkarten ... alles andere bringt nur nachteile


----------



## x-coffee (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

na eben, ich seh das ja auch so. 
ich würde niemals meinen cpu-kühler mit dem grakakühler parallel verschlauchen.

aber jetzt mal das nächste thema.


----------



## COD-Gamer (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

okay habs begriffen 
also alles nacheinander so ungefähr?Yfrog Image : yfrog.com/0igrakajcj


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ja so würde das klappen, die reihenfolge ist eigentlich ziehmlich egal, kann man so verschlauchen, wie es am besten aussieht


----------



## COD-Gamer (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ja aber is das nich doof wenn cpu des "heiße" wasser von graka bekommt oder auch umgekehrt?


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

wie schon gesagt das wasser fließt da so extrem schnell vorbei, dass sich das nicht bemerkbar nacht ... man hat z.b vor und nach dem radi bis aus 1-2° due selbe temperatur, also das wird sich nicht auf dein system auswirken


----------



## x-coffee (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

richtig, wie gesagt das einzige wo du parallel anwenden kannst ist wenn du mehrere grakas hast. wenn nicht, dann schalte einfach alles in hintereinander..


----------



## hydro (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Stimmt, damit man 400l/h Durchfluss schafft und ganze 0.5k bessere Temps, btw. je höher der Flow desto niedriger die Tempdifferenz. Aber da soll jeder glauben was er will, ich halte Parallelverschlauchung sowie Kühler - Radi -Kühler Radi konstruktionen für unnütz


----------



## Domowoi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Darum geht es aber mittlerweile nicht mehr 

Es ist eigentlich egal wie man verschlaucht allerdings sollte die Pumpe der tiefste Punkt sein und die Pumpe direkt an den ABG angeschlossen sein, damit die Pumpe niemals leer läuft.


----------



## hydro (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*



> Pumpe der tiefste Punkt sein und die Pumpe direkt an den ABG angeschlossen sein


Noe Pumpe muss nur tiefer als der AGB sein, oder direkt in Ihm oder daran gekoppelt sein.


----------



## COD-Gamer (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

also däte meine hübsche zeichnung von der versclhauchung her passen oder
AGB->pumpe->graka->cpu->MB


----------



## Domowoi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Wie schon gesagt wenn die Pumpe nicht leerlaufen kann ist es egal. Insofern JA!


----------



## x-coffee (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

eine klitze kleine kleinigkeit gibts da noch.
wenn du den schlauch nicht ständig von oben nach unten verlegst, sondern praktisch die komponenten von unten nach oben mit einander verbindest, lässt sich das system besser entlüften. ist meine persönliche erfahrung. du kannst es auch anders verlegen, dann musst du eben ein bisschen mehr "schütteln" beim entlüften.


----------



## Domowoi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Ja allgemein ist es besser den Schlauch so kurz wie möglich zu halten aber das hat meis nicht so den großen Einfluss auf die Performance.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

nur drauf achten dass er nicht knickt...xD
aber auch nicht auf spannung setzen also ruhig sicherheitsabstand


----------



## x-coffee (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ja, und darauf achten dass der schlauch sich beim festziehen von den überwurfmuttern nicht verdreht.


----------



## COD-Gamer (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

was für ne wärmeleitpaste soll ich nehmen und is das sandwich nootwendig?


----------



## x-coffee (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ich persönlich würd die coolaboratory liquid metal nehmen, bietet die mit abstand beste leistung, ist allerdings wegen der handhabung sehr umstritten. bevor du dir die holst, sollen die anderen nochmal ihren senf dazu abgeben.

EDIT: was meinst du mit sandwich? dass du auf den radiator auf beide seiten lüfter schraubst?


----------



## COD-Gamer (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - das Original Version 2.0 Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 52112    das sandwich


----------



## Chaoswave (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ich vermute er meint das shoggy sandwich
ich habs auch mal bestellt. denke das tuts eig

also paste wurde mir die mx-2 empfohlen

edit: da war jemand schneller


----------



## COD-Gamer (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

hmm kann mann statt dem sandwich stück dämmung + styrodur nehmen und wo die pumpe steht hängt müsste egal sein oder


----------



## x-coffee (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ja, die mx2 ist auch eine sehr gute paste, die liquid ist aber nochmal besser soweit ich weiß 
aber steht direkt an zweiter stelle.^^

ich glaub das styropor allein würde zu wenig dämmen... müsste schon schaumstoff oder sowas sein, eben was was weich ist und nicht so starr wie styropor.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

also unter den wlps gibts keine beste man kann nur unterscheiden in streichfähigkeit maximal nochfarbe aber wen interesiert die den  bitte...
es gitb ungefähr 5-6 wlps die sich die ersten plätze teilen und es is an sich egal welche man nimmt solange man sie richtig benutzt...


----------



## Marquis (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Von der Coolaboratory Flüssigmetallpaste würde ich wg. Praxisproblemen abraten, die maximal 2°K sind imho die Probleme nicht wert.


----------



## x-coffee (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Das wollte ich hören wusste ja dass es probleme bei der handhabung gibt.
welche praxisprobleme sind das denn überhaupt? weil die paste leitet? ist sie schlecht zu verteilen?
das metal-pad wäre da vllt noch eine option. ansonsten die mx-2.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

nein keine pads auf cpus und der gleichen...
maximal noch bei spannungswandler etc...


----------



## COD-Gamer (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

also ne stinknormaler wp wie die oder Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Arctic Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g Arctic Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g 31032


----------



## Marquis (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Neben der Leitfähigkeit trat bei einigen Nutzern das problem auf, dass der Heatspreader der CPU mit dem Kühler "verschmolzen" ist und sich nur sehr schwer trennen ließ. Ausserdem kann man sie nicht mit Alu-Kühlern nutzen (Innovatek )

Die Flüssigmetall Pads müssen erst eingebrannt werden und sind auch nur schwer zu entfernen. Diese sind speziell für CPU und GPU, möchte gar nicht wissen was passiert, sollte man sie bei Spawas und RAM verwenden , bei normalen Wärmeleitpads ist das Gegenteil der Fall.


----------



## x-coffee (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

verschmolzen? o.O
naja wird schon besser leiten als alles andere aber das wäre es mir auch nicht wert. ich hab e mir nur mal die pads besorgt, und die waren echt gut, von denen war ich begeistert. haben 5k gebracht und waren auch ganz gut wieder zu entfernen. nur etwas teuer waren sie^^
aber naja, da hat ja jeder seine eigenen erfahrungen...

kauf dir also die mx-2. da gehst du auf nummer sicher.


----------



## hydro (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Oder Gelid Extreme, oder Prolimatech PK-1.


----------



## x-coffee (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

es gibt auf jeden fall genug, mit dem man nix falsch macht.


----------



## hydro (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Haben die bei PCGH nichmal getestet das Ketchup oder so das beste Wärmeleitmittel war? :>


----------



## x-coffee (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ja stimmt, allerdings soll der fürchterlich gestunken haben..


----------



## COD-Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

also ist es egal was ich  draufschmiere nutella wird wohl nicht so gut leiten^^


----------



## x-coffee (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ich glaube die haben nivea-creme, honig, ketchup und zahnpasta ausprobiert. 

mit nutella ist aber eine gute idee. wer mags ausprobieren?


----------



## COD-Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ich nicht^^


----------



## x-coffee (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ich hab hier noch einen alten p4 rumfliegen. wenn mir langweilig ist werd ich mich mal der sache anvertrauen.


----------



## COD-Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

So das wäre denke ich mal meine Bestellung für den komenden Monat die Lüfter hab ich mal rausgeschmießen hab  bei mir noch iwo 8 lüfter rumliegen nur wo Die Schlaüche sind schon ziemlich fett 16mm aber nice von der dicke  warum 4 meter schlauch reichen nicht 3meter.
Gibts bei AT eig Rabattwochen?
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/8cbcf16ff4483d5753863fcc8b443abe


----------



## F!ghter (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

omg in den ferien war 12 prozent rabatt....
über di meisterkühlerforen...


----------



## COD-Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

wann waren Ferien??? ich kenn so was nich ich kenne nur Urlaub 

 meisterkühlerforen??


----------



## x-coffee (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ferien sind in jedem bundesland unterschiedlich, bei uns in BaWü waren sie vom 25.5 - 5.6.


----------



## COD-Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

hmm dann hab ich als bawüaner wohl verpasst das ferien waren kommt so ne aktion wieder?


----------



## x-coffee (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

bestimmt... es gibt immer wieder irgendwelche aktionen. wann kann dir natürlich keiner sagen.

du bist auch Bawüaner? woher kommst du denn?^^


----------



## COD-Gamer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

bodensee


----------



## x-coffee (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ok, sag mal bescheid wenn das zeug läuft.^^


----------



## COD-Gamer (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

besteelt wird nächst monat und wies aussieht gibt nich grad ne große auswahl an 180er lüftern die sehr sehr leise sind wer wohl dan den 9er nehmen


----------



## hydro (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Silverstone 180mm Lüfter SST-FN181 Silverstone 180mm Lüfter SST-FN181 79042

Bin eigentlich echt zufrieden mit den. Gehen bis 300upm runter und sind echt unhörbar.


----------



## COD-Gamer (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

gibts die auch mit LED


----------



## hydro (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Silverstone 180mm Lüfter SST-FN181-BL Silverstone 180mm Lüfter SST-FN181-BL 79043


----------



## COD-Gamer (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

schik schik weiß blau kombi oder blau rot


----------



## x-coffee (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

die silverstone sind gut... brauchst du leds? ansonsten gäbs da noch die aus der "air penetrator" serie, die haben zwar keine leds sehen aber trotzdem gut aus


----------



## COD-Gamer (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

mora istnichtdirekt am gehäuse sondern aner stelle wos im winter schonmal kalt wird XD


----------



## x-coffee (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

wtf, wo ist der radi bitte? steht der auf dem balkon? xD


----------



## COD-Gamer (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

noch nicht aber ich montiere ihn da wos kalt ist


----------



## x-coffee (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

also draussen oder?


----------



## COD-Gamer (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ne  is doch zu kalt oder?


----------



## x-coffee (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

du verwirrst mich ein wenig. also du betreibst den radi wo es kalt ist, aber nicht draussen? wo denn dann?


----------



## F!ghter (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

im kühlschrank evtl n chiller....


----------



## hydro (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Wenn das Kühlmittel unter Raumtemperatur gekühlt wird solltest du an Kondenswasserbildung denken.


----------



## F!ghter (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

oh ja hab ich vergessen sry...


----------



## COD-Gamer (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

So hab mir  ma gedacht nach Pumpe nen T-stück einzubauen mitm Kugelhahn
wenn ich dann aufrüste das system easy entleeeren kann
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/8a4b57b8811f173370bc57f7f3b86592

vllt noch nen schott oder so wo ich nach dem radi hinmach zum schnellen abbauen  sinnvoll oder nicht sinnvoll


----------



## x-coffee (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

joa, wieso nicht? find die idee lustig mit dem kugelhahn. 

der korb sieht soweit auch janz jut aus.
nen schott ist durchaus sinnvoll. allerdings würd ich aufpassen dass er deinen querschnitt nicht schmälert und keine schnellverbinder verwenden, die bremsen den flow unglaublich.


----------



## Domowoi (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Lüfter fehlen noch oder hab ich was nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## x-coffee (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

die hat er glaub ich schon.


----------



## COD-Gamer (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Lüfter sollte ich haben hab hier 4alte gehäuse rumstehen 
welche schott verbindungen sollt ich nehmen ?


----------



## hydro (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist ein Schott eine Art Durchführung, sprich sie ist nicht wirklich abschliessbar, heisst wenn du den Schlauch abmachst läuft die Suppe.
Auch wenn Schnellkupplungen bremsen, nimm wenn dann die Koolance VL3 bzw VL3N


----------



## F!ghter (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ich hab glaub gelesen dass die vl3 n am wenigsten verlieren...
wenn du oft abkupelst ab und zu mal agb füllstand überprüfen und evtl nachfüllen und beim abkuppeln n zewa drunter halten is zwar net viel aber just in case.......


----------



## x-coffee (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

stimmt, die schott sid nur durchführungen. mehr nicht. aber wenn man nicht oft abschraubt ist das ja kein problem. wenn du unbedingt schnellkuppler brauchst dann hat dir hydro ja schon die richtigen vorgeschlagen. sind aber schweineteuer^^

was brauchst du für welche? 120er?


----------



## COD-Gamer (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

wie 120er,12cm lang? die länge ist mir eig egal.


----------



## x-coffee (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

nein, ich meinte welche lüfter brauchst du^^


----------



## COD-Gamer (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

180er Lüfter.
gibt es eig für den haf 932 ersatz fronten aus alu oder so das kunststoff zeug geht mir langsam auf de senkel und woran erkenn ich eig auf der graka ob se im refdesign ist  ohne sie auseinander zu  bauen


----------



## x-coffee (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

nee, ich glaub da must du dir selbst was basteln...

einfach nach der beziechnung, hersteller & typ gucken, dann googeln^^


----------



## COD-Gamer (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

dazu müsst ich se ausbauen is ne CLUB 3D 4870x2 das weiß ich 

Edit ich mach mal nen Bild von meiner dicken Berta im ausgebauten zustand


----------



## x-coffee (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

ja sehr schön, mach das mal^^


----------



## COD-Gamer (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

und hier die dicke berta sry für cam quali ist  handy cam
müsste ref sein oder ?


----------



## x-coffee (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

die karte ist einfach geil... hmm, wenn man jetzt noch die lochabstände erkennen könnte dann wüsstest du ob sie im refdesing ist.


----------



## COD-Gamer (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

die sieht man doch^^ mom ich mach da glei mal rote punkte drauf


----------



## COD-Gamer (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

So hab mal mitm edding rote punkte verteilt  http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/786/20062010047v2.jpg


----------



## x-coffee (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

jo das sollte referenzdesign sein, kannst ja selbst mal vergleichen^^
http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2008/08/amd-ati-radeon-hd-4870-x2/6.jpg


----------



## COD-Gamer (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

wo hast des her hab hier nach 4870 x2 gesucht aber nix gefunden
Kann mir einer bestätigen ob die im ref design ist einer der sie vllt schon hat


----------



## x-coffee (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

google ist dein freund... einfach hd4870 x2 layout eingegeben und dann auf der dritten seite oder so xD


----------



## COD-Gamer (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

naja google ist nicht mein freund


----------



## COD-Gamer (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

SO kleine Update 
Bin nun Stolzer besitzer von  Aqua AquagratiX HD 4870  X2 
nun kann ich komplett aufbauen hehe
Ebay ist mein freund


----------



## x-coffee (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

wow herzlichen glückwunsch!

ohhh hab dir vergessen zu sagen das der aquagrafx doch nicht passt, die karte ist kein ref-design... 

nein, 24 okken sind ein guter preis, das muss einem der neid lassen.


----------



## COD-Gamer (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

Dankö.
ich hoff die karte ist im ref design, ansonsten was nicht passt wird passend gemacht


----------



## x-coffee (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

biddä.

joa da könnt ich dir dabei helfen falls es nicht passt, kenn jemand der hat ne cnc-fräse.


----------



## COD-Gamer (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

^^
an mein gehäuse geh ich ja auch sehr aehr warscheinlich mit flex unt bohrer ran xD


----------



## x-coffee (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

immer modden was das zeug hält! 
wann bekommst du den aquagrafx?
und wann deine anderen wakü-teile?


----------



## COD-Gamer (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

wakü teilewerden zum b-day bestellt aqudingens ist unter wegs und das passiert wenn mann nichts zu tun hat akuu war alle drum der schlagbohrer


----------



## x-coffee (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

jetzt hast du einen bauplatz für deine pumpe, auch wenn du keine festplatten mehr einbauen kannst.


----------



## COD-Gamer (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

festplatten habn genug platz


----------



## x-coffee (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

wieviel platz haste noch?
ich glaub es ist auch besser für den airflow wenn du den käfig rausmachst.


----------



## COD-Gamer (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gebt mir euren Segen ihr Wakügötter*

2platten bekomm ich noch unter dan hab i noch platz für ne lw,aquaero und agb und hab dann noch einen freien platz 

EDIT:
Wakü plan rückt nach hinten erst ma dickes case mod mit TB


----------

